# Hair Algae?



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have a few Windelov Ferns and had noticed some grey hair like algae on the plants. Was curious to know if they look normal or are they dying. 

Their are new leaves growing from the roots still so I wouldn't think they are dying. Anything I can do if it is a algae problem. SAE?

Here are the pics,

Thanks.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If its grey I donèt think it is hair algae. I had a massive hair algae problem in my betta tank and the hair algae was green. I would think this is more of a fungus than algae but I may be wrong. Not sure what fish eat it.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

It's hard to make out what exactly that is. The plant, like any any anubias is very susceptible to black hair algae. SAE would not be a bad idea. The roots the plants shoots out from it's leaves sometimes resemble hair algae.


----------



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea I'v been trying to search stuff over the internet for the past couple of days. I think I will try the SAE and see if it helps. 

It's like the plants look fury with this grey stuff hahaha...Now when the leaves are dark should I be concerned with any kinds toxic levels of something?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I don't think that it would be harmful for your fish since it is only one plant in a 125g aquarium that is affected. Even if the plant was dieing you would be able to tell before it harms your fish


----------



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> I don't think that it would be harmful for your fish since it is only one plant in a 125g aquarium that is affected. Even if the plant was dieing you would be able to tell before it harms your fish



Well for the past few weeks, I have had 5 of my paradise gouramies die. 

Iv noticed on all of them that their were small wounds either underneith the belly side or on its sides. It makes me wonder if they are just accidentally hurting themselves on my driftwood....cause i don't think its a flesh eating disease cause all my other schools of fish seem to be doing fine. The rocks I have are all rounded so....I will wait a week or so and see what happens when I add the SAE.

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The wounds would obviously not come from the plant but you know that already. If you had that many fish die in the past few weeks I'd do a water test to see if there's anything wrong with the water. 

I'm not sure about this one but don't gouramis fight if they are the same colour and can't get away from each other?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The wounds would obviously not come from the plant but you know that already. If you had that many fish die in the past few weeks I'd do a water test to see if there's anything wrong with the water. 

I'm not sure about this one but don't gouramis fight if they are the same colour and can't get away from each other?


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

It's hard to make out what exactly that is on your plant but based on the way it's growing and the fact it's grey I think that might be staghorn algae which I'm currently having a problem with in my cichlid tank.


----------

